# Does bull shark taste good?



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

I have heard that blacktip and hammerheads are tasty but what about bull sharks?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Jenn says he does.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

His Jenn not my Jenn (get that straight) !


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hell yes! They are like boneless skinless chicken breast. VEry white meat, same exact consistency, and dry, like skinless breast.

Best to marinate thin steaks, and wrap in bacon and grill, or smoke and they make a badass smoked shark dip, orcut in chicken nugget sizes, and bread and deep fry, and serve with the same dips you would chicken nuggets. Kids go ballistic over em.


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

Sweet. Thanks Clay.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

CCC said:


> Jenn says he does.


That is some funny crap right there!!!! Jen is going to kick your butt!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

My Jenn or your Jenn is going to kick my butt ? LOL


----------



## MacD (Feb 25, 2010)

AK does this mean you got one?


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

you probably deserve it


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Have eaten once and thought it was alright. I like blacktip and mako better though


----------



## AKCoastie (Aug 26, 2008)

We finally got a small shark sat from the pier. My buddy, who has fished all of 2 or 3 times and all with me, was the one that caught it. Can't tell if it's a bull or what. Was only about a foot long. 

On a side note, I stepped away to the car for a minute and told my buddy to watch my pole for any bites. As I was walking back I saw it bend over and fly over the side before he could get to it. Luckily it got tangled up in the other lines and we were able to save the rig but nothing on the end of my line.


----------



## MacD (Feb 25, 2010)

I think that is nearly identical to the one I got last week(post and pic deleted in the switch). I think its called a Sharpnose, no limit on size as far as I can tell. We will get the big one soon hah. It killed me last friday, saw a big severed tail fin just left on the pier from someone butchering a good sized shark. It was bigger than the "shark" I caught haha. This week is the week...


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Clay-Doh said:


> Hell yes! They are like boneless skinless chicken breast. VEry white meat, same exact consistency, and dry, like skinless breast.
> 
> Best to marinate thin steaks, and wrap in bacon and grill, or smoke and they make a badass smoked shark dip, orcut in chicken nugget sizes, and bread and deep fry, and serve with the same dips you would chicken nuggets. Kids go ballistic over em.


Yep...they do taste like chicken and are good fried like Clay says...and I have seen kids go crazy over them...dips are good...Thai Peanut dipping sauce is great.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

The secret Thai spicy peanut sauce dip!!!


----------



## coolhasworms4u (Jul 6, 2010)

I have never tried shark!


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Clay-Doh said:


> The secret Thai spicy peanut sauce dip!!!


It's not a secret anymore Clay...you told me and Jamielu what it was...and I have to admit it was the bomb on the shark McNuggets. I found a good brand from Target, it's Archer Farms Spicy Thai Peanut Sauce. :chef: :clapping:


----------

